# Opera Software shares surge on Facebook takeover talk



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2012)

Rumour has it Facebook is taking its third attempt at making a mobile phone, they've already got a messenger app, a new photo app (which was obviously in the mix when they panic bought Instagram) and a buy of Opera would make a great deal of sense...



> Suggestions that Facebook is looking to acquire mobile technology firm Opera Software propelled the Norwegian group's share price 26% higher on Tuesday morning.
> 
> Opera makes one of the world's most widely used mobile phone internetbrowsers, and Mark Zuckerberg's social network is reportedly interested in the company as part of a plan to create a Facebook smartphone.
> 
> ...


 
Full article.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 30, 2012)

Hopefully this will mean that Facebook finally works properly on Opera


----------



## Kanda (May 30, 2012)

Opera is a mobile software firm?


----------



## ohmyliver (May 30, 2012)

Opera mini is the most commonly used mobile browser, due to it working well on non smartphone OSs, and mobile OSs which have fairly rubbish default browsers like BBos. According to Opera in March 2012, there were over 168.8 million Opera Mini users globally.


----------



## 2hats (May 30, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Rumour has it Facebook is taking its third attempt at making a mobile phone


 
Why, whenever I hear the phrase 'Facebook phone', does this image pop into my head?


----------



## bi0boy (May 30, 2012)

Oh I hope this doesn't happen. Opera recently acquired my email provider, www.fastmail.fm, and I _really_ don't want that to be facebookised


----------



## Ted Striker (May 30, 2012)

A revenge acquisition following Google's Plus thingy.


----------



## Crispy (May 30, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Opera is a mobile software firm?


Here's their 1Q 2012 revenue by segment (source). Total revenue for the quarter was $46m



Only a third of their business is from PCs.


----------



## bmd (Jun 1, 2012)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Only a third of their business is from PCs.



The BBC called and said there's a job on Breakfast if you want it.


----------

